# A word of caution to those who plan to "double dip". Please exercise proper judgment, as serious consequences could result.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I am writing this post to not judge anyone, but rather to voice some concern directed at those who plan to continue driving considerably without reporting earnings on their unemployment certifications. As I have been reading, I am reading about so many who view the unemployment (including the $600 supplement) as a huge windfall added to their driver's earnings. Many have stated that they will not report relatively high earnings which would nullify their unemployment payments. This could prove a dangerous mistake. I urge those to exercise some circumspection in this matter. I will relate what happened to a friend of mine who worked at a local pizza delivery chain here in Chicago.

My friend who I consider someone who often throws "caution into the wind", became unemployed about a year ago, and started filing for unemployment benefits. He was approved... and began certifying for biweekly payments, which were deposited into his bank account. Immediately, he started working for both Uber and Lyft and worked long hours while continuing to certify that he had zero earnings. Unfortunately, many months later (I think I recall him telling me it was over 7 months), he received a letter from IDES saying he engaged in fraud. He was not only told he must pay all the sums paid to him, but also a considerable penalty dollar amount. To add to the pain, the principal was hit with a high interest rate for the time he did not report earnings in an accurate manner. He was also informed he is disqualified from applying for unemployment for a period of many years (I don't recall the exact number, but I believe it was for 4 or 5 years). I have no idea how the state found out about the situation or his earnings. I surmise that there are definitive ways the government can track earnings, as all the IDES systems are linked and computerized. I don't support the idea that many on this forum and other sources (like YouTube), who say that there are just too many Uber drivers, so there is no way to check them all. 

I am NOT endeavoring to tell anyone categorically what to do or what not to do. Everyone's decision is their own. Rather, I wished to share that one should be very careful. I am not putting forth any moral judgments if they falsely certify their earnings. That is not my place. If and when the "gig worker" portal opens up in most states, many Uber drivers likely will find that they would be making many multiples of money that they are earning right now (due to profoundly lower rider/delivery requests at this time). This may tempt many to "double dip". While totally understandable, it could prove a costly mistake if they earn well past what would cut them off from receiving benefits. I don't wish that anyone continue working hard for months, thinking that they will not go undetected only to be caught off guard later. The government may be slow, but if there is a clear trail...which I imagine would be labeled as fraudulent if they don't report proper earnings, a driver could face serious consequences. They may for many months feel that they have escaped detection, only to find in the end it was not worth it. 

I think if one is determined to maximize fully this situation and not report earnings accurately, they could find work that pays them in cash or cryptocurrencies. I am not advising them to do this, but it is better than not reporting earnings on a computerized system which can be easily be tracked digitally. Some stated that Uber does not report earnings to individual states. While it may be true currently, that could very easily change when the new portals are launched. I aver that simply convincing oneself it is a distant remote possibility (that they would never be found) is inaccurate. Just please consider the case of my friend, and make an informed decision. I wish everyone well.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, takes them computers a while to figure it out but if they do it gets ugly. Better to just take a paid break.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, takes them computers a while to figure it out but if they do it gets ugly. Better to just take a paid break.


Indeed I concur with you that while it may take time, state governments have easy access if they and Uber establish a linked earnings reporting system here in Chicago. While I was in college, a good friend who was a brilliant computer science major showed me just how easy it is to develop code to track such processes I alluded to. For me, it is not a question of morality (although I do have feelings about this too), but rather to express my legitimate concern for some fellow drivers who may find themselves in complete surprise and the concomitant pain many months later if discovered.

As for my other friend who got caught, he still owes the state many thousands of dollars, which he cannot pay because all the money was spent.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Way too long did not read. Worst case scenario is you just owe it back 12-16 months down the line. There is a tab in UI to OWE them (once you're notified that they found out about your trifling ass).


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Also, YOU will become the political scapegoats for why others had to wait to get unemployment. They will claim that "all the fraudulent filers backed up the process" and they will go heavy on you.



nurburgringsf said:


> Way too long did not read. Worst case scenario is you just owe it back 12-16 months down the line. There is a tab in UI to OWE them (once you're notified that they found out about your trifling ass).


Worst case is making your local papers, getting a felony on your record, and ending up in prison. Especially if they investigate and find you have been writing messages here bragging about it.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Also, YOU will become the political scapegoats for why others had to wait to get unemployment. They will claim that "all the fraudulent filers backed up the process" and they will go heavy on you.
> 
> 
> Worst case is making your local papers, getting a felony on your record, and ending up in prison. Especially if they investigate and find you have been writing messages here bragging about it.


You serious dude? There is literally a tab in the EDD UI website that you click (if you owe them). There are plenty of people who filed for unemployment who started making money within a week or two after finding a job in which case EDD determines the amount you owe them (whether you report it or not they have their way of finding out usually within a year). You act like EDD just got created yesterday. They're not gonna send you to jail just because you started making money after you filed for unemployment/PUA.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nurburgringsf said:


> You serious dude? There is literally a tab in the EDD UI website that you click (if you owe them). There are plenty of people who filed for unemployment who started making money within a week or two after finding a job in which case EDD determines the amount you owe them (whether you report it or not they have their way of finding out usually within a year). You act like EDD just got created yesterday. They're not gonna send you to jail just because you started making money after you filed for unemployment/PUA.


You are comparing apples to oranges to what the OP stated. They will not "find out" you are doing rideshare until a 1099 is filed for you. If you didn't report the income and both collected the full amount and Ubered that is what the OP is talking about.


----------



## manzie (May 2, 2020)

In most (if not all) states you are allowed to make a certain amount of money, it's close to your WBA (weekly benefit amount). When calculating your gross earning as an independent contractor you are allowed to deduct expenses, including your .575 mileage deduction. Keep track of your total miles driven for the benefit week, and use the hours on the APP for hours worked. Most, dependent on where you UBER, will not have to worry about exceeding State earnings thresholds.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Great message.

Don't even try it. People who think they're outsmarting everyone through illegal methods are the ones crying later asking why they can't catch a break.

Exhibit A: My brother.

Always doing the wrong things because he thinks he knows better and ALWAYS back fires. Greed leads to a downward spiral. Just work hard/smart, stay focused.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

In VA I got this










They want gross not net.

I don't know how you'd be able to appeal by saying "I grossed this much but only netted this much".

They're not really set up for 1099/I.C.


----------



## manzie (May 2, 2020)

*Reporting Work & Earnings from Self-Employment or Odd Jobs*
If you are self-employed or work odd jobs, for each week that you request payment, you must report:


The number of hours you worked
All income you earned, even if you have not been paid yet, including
Wages before deductions such as taxes
*Profits or earnings after subtracting expenses*
Zero dollars earned, if you worked but have no profits to report

This is how it works in my Stat. Each State has different laws.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

manzie said:


> *Reporting Work & Earnings from Self-Employment or Odd Jobs*
> If you are self-employed or work odd jobs, for each week that you request payment, you must report:
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice.

I applied under part-time Uber/Lyft. It would be hard for me to drive Uber/Lyft then claim UI/PUA for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I am writing this post to not judge anyone, but rather to voice some concern directed at those who plan to continue driving considerably without reporting earnings on their unemployment certifications. As I have been reading, I am reading about so many who view the unemployment (including the $600 supplement) as a huge windfall added to their driver's earnings. Many have stated that they will not report relatively high earnings which would nullify their unemployment payments. This could prove a dangerous mistake. I urge those to exercise some circumspection in this matter. I will relate what happened to a friend of mine who worked at a local pizza delivery chain here in Chicago.
> 
> My friend who I consider someone who often throws "caution into the wind", became unemployed about a year ago, and started filing for unemployment benefits. He was approved... and began certifying for biweekly payments, which were deposited into his bank account. Immediately, he started working for both Uber and Lyft and worked long hours while continuing to certify that he had zero earnings. Unfortunately, many months later (I think I recall him telling me it was over 7 months), he received a letter from IDES saying he engaged in fraud. He was not only told he must pay all the sums paid to him, but also a considerable penalty dollar amount. To add to the pain, the principal was hit with a high interest rate for the time he did not report earnings in an accurate manner. He was also informed he is disqualified from applying for unemployment for a period of many years (I don't recall the exact number, but I believe it was for 4 or 5 years). I have no idea how the state found out about the situation or his earnings. I surmise that there are definitive ways the government can track earnings, as all the IDES systems are linked and computerized. I don't support the idea that many on this forum and other sources (like YouTube), who say that there are just too many Uber drivers, so there is no way to check them all.
> 
> ...


Good advice. 
&#128077;


----------



## manzie (May 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Must be nice.
> 
> I applied under part-time Uber/Lyft. It would be hard for me to drive Uber/Lyft then claim UI/PUA for Uber/Lyft.


I'm currently not driving, and I'm not offering advice, just conveying information to those that it might apply to.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The wheels of justice grind slowly, but they also grind very fine.

With today's computerization of all things government and banking related you won't get away that easy if you breach regulations. The penalties and record of a crime isn't worth it for an extra couple of thousand dollars.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> Way too long did not read. Worst case scenario is you just owe it back 12-16 months down the line.


I'd think that worst case would be felony conviction and jail time for fraud?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

nurburgringsf said:


> You serious dude? There is literally a tab in the EDD UI website that you click (if you owe them). There are plenty of people who filed for unemployment who started making money within a week or two after finding a job in which case EDD determines the amount you owe them (whether you report it or not they have their way of finding out usually within a year). You act like EDD just got created yesterday. They're not gonna send you to jail just because you started making money after you filed for unemployment/PUA.


It's fine if you report it to them. It's not if you don't. Especially if they determine it was willful fraud such as by seeing messages on a forum bragging about it. Then you might be made into an example.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> You serious dude? There is literally a tab in the EDD UI website that you click (if you owe them). There are plenty of people who filed for unemployment who started making money within a week or two after finding a job in which case EDD determines the amount you owe them (whether you report it or not they have their way of finding out usually within a year). You act like EDD just got created yesterday. They're not gonna send you to jail just because you started making money after you filed for unemployment/PUA.


Like you said.

You clearly didn't read it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Once upon a time, I had a "friend". This "friend" got laid off from his full time job and at the time was delivering pizza on the side. Early 2000s. About the same time, the long time manager was fired from said pizza company and half the staff decided to be loyal and also quit. My "friend" was like, "Hey man, sorry they canned you, but I gotta feed the family." Lets just say that my "friend" and 3 other drivers made a bat shit ton of money in the next several months. Almost unlimited hours and overtime. And then the guberment sent a weekly unemployment check as icing on the cake for 6 months. 

Not sure my "friend" would try that now a days with increased employment reporting and what not. Dang fangled computer thingies.....


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Also, YOU will become the political scapegoats for why others had to wait to get unemployment. They will claim that "all the fraudulent filers backed up the process" and they will go heavy on you.


Like "Tupak Shakur" in Kentucky? :&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;D

Glad the governor figured out there was a Tupak and apologized for that slip of the tongue....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I am writing this post to not judge anyone, but rather to voice some concern directed at those who plan to continue driving considerably without reporting earnings on their unemployment certifications. As I have been reading, I am reading about so many who view the unemployment (including the $600 supplement) as a huge windfall added to their driver's earnings. Many have stated that they will not report relatively high earnings which would nullify their unemployment payments. This could prove a dangerous mistake. I urge those to exercise some circumspection in this matter. I will relate what happened to a friend of mine who worked at a local pizza delivery chain here in Chicago.
> 
> My friend who I consider someone who often throws "caution into the wind", became unemployed about a year ago, and started filing for unemployment benefits. He was approved... and began certifying for biweekly payments, which were deposited into his bank account. Immediately, he started working for both Uber and Lyft and worked long hours while continuing to certify that he had zero earnings. Unfortunately, many months later (I think I recall him telling me it was over 7 months), he received a letter from IDES saying he engaged in fraud. He was not only told he must pay all the sums paid to him, but also a considerable penalty dollar amount. To add to the pain, the principal was hit with a high interest rate for the time he did not report earnings in an accurate manner. He was also informed he is disqualified from applying for unemployment for a period of many years (I don't recall the exact number, but I believe it was for 4 or 5 years). I have no idea how the state found out about the situation or his earnings. I surmise that there are definitive ways the government can track earnings, as all the IDES systems are linked and computerized. I don't support the idea that many on this forum and other sources (like YouTube), who say that there are just too many Uber drivers, so there is no way to check them all.
> 
> ...


You sir, are gentleman and a scholar. You post what I'm thinking but with much better delivery.

I would likely LOL at the frauds when they get caught and ask if they really thought they could outsmart the government and the IRS.

Where did you teach physics and which subjects did you go over?



DriverMark said:


> Once upon a time, I had a "friend". This "friend" got laid off from his full time job and at the time was delivering pizza on the side. Early 2000s. About the same time, the long time manager was fired from said pizza company and half the staff decided to be loyal and also quit. My "friend" was like, "Hey man, sorry they canned you, but I gotta feed the family." Lets just say that my "friend" and 3 other drivers made a bat shit ton of money in the next several months. Almost unlimited hours and overtime. And then the guberment sent a weekly unemployment check as icing on the cake for 6 months.
> 
> Not sure my "friend" would try that now a days with increased employment reporting and what not. Dang fangled computer thingies.....


Your _friend _appears to be a tool but good for him/her not getting caught.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is a list of some unemployment fraud convictions in Indiana. Most seem to have got probation but for MANY years.

https://www.in.gov/dwd/2707.htm
As you can see they are listed by name. Apparently Indiana has an entire agency devoted to looking for unemployment fraud.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Like somebody posted in another thread the other day: Don't mess with any of the govermental organizations with three letters, such as IRS, CIA, FBI, DHS etc. etc. You'll be caught, one way or another. Might take time, but usually it happens.


----------



## manzie (May 2, 2020)

*Reporting Work & Earnings from Self-Employment or Odd Jobs*
If you are self-employed or work odd jobs, for each week that you request payment, you must report:


The number of hours you worked
All income you earned, even if you have not been paid yet, including
Wages before deductions such as taxes
*Profits or earnings after subtracting expenses*
Zero dollars earned, if you worked but have no profits to report

*Go Here To View Link*

Do not take this as advice, rather just passing on information. The .57 mileage deduction is an expense you take in accordance with IRS Rules. BTW- I'm not driving due to health and safety concerns, not because I might not be able to collect the unemployment benefit.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Here is a list of some unemployment fraud convictions in Indiana. Most seem to have got probation but for MANY years.
> 
> https://www.in.gov/dwd/2707.htm
> As you can see they are listed by name. Apparently Indiana has an entire agency devoted to looking for unemployment fraud.


Anything Federal is no joke. They know what they're doing.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not. No UI for me. Still driving. 

But I don't think I'd qualify anyways since I still have a day job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Anything Federal is no joke. They know what they're doing.


A decade or so ago, I was fighting with the IRS over a return I filed over 8 years before ... I stalled and avoided and stalled more ... finally, it was over.
When I went to an attorney he said "yea, the feds are slow ... like a steam roller, or the old fable about the tortoise and the hare ... but they just keep chuggin. You can never stop, never rest ... they just keep coming at you, slow and sure; and the more time you make them spend, the worse it is."

That, added to the fact that it is well known that our federal police force is corrupt from the top down. Led by their masters the American Communist Party they will create evidence and commit perjury to get you in jail.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good reasons listed here! And the number one reason you don't want to double-dip.... drum roll.....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Your _friend _appears to be a tool but good for him/her not getting caught.


Perhaps. But my "friend" over the last 16 years since has more than contributed back to all the "assistance" he/she was given many times over.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

They're like gonna find out eventually when they tell the IRS what they gave you when they like send you this 1099, see? & like the IRS they like tell your state, you know?

So like you're gonna get caught, see? So it's like not this like smart idea to like try no funny stuff, you know?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> A decade or so ago, I was fighting with the IRS over a return I filed over 8 years before ... I stalled and avoided and stalled more ... finally, it was over.
> When I went to an attorney he said "yea, the feds are slow ... like a steam roller, or the old fable about the tortoise and the hare ... but they just keep chuggin. You can never stop, never rest ... they just keep coming at you, slow and sure; and the more time you make them spend, the worse it is."
> 
> That, added to the fact that it is well known that our federal police force is corrupt from the top down. Led by their masters the American Communist Party they will create evidence and commit perjury to get you in jail.


About 6 years ago my daughter worked for a few weeks for a local State Farm Insurance office. She was 18. Made like $620. Fast forward to 5 months ago. IRS sends her a letter telling her she owes them $20,000! Apparently the stupid State Farm Office filed her as a 1099 contractor for her work. And it appears they moved the decimal so instead of reporting $620 they reported she made $62,000. Yea, IRS doesn't care. So tax lawyer, re-filed, submit papers, yada yada. Will see. But these a-holes are really don't give a crap.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And since your SSN is tied to both bank and edd. How hard do you think it is for them to find out ?

And in Mexiforina , with AB5 and all it's headaches. Would you be surprised that U/L Rat you out in less than a heart beat "should" the edd ask them about your earnings ?.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This is almost impossible to catch... the cautionary take is likely made up, not to mention how overburdened the system is


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

So let me get this straight. If you get caught then you have to pay back the money and possibly fined?? This sounds like your everyday loan to me? No?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If you need money right now to take care of your family, double dip!

When you get caught and you will, you’ll need to pay the money back. By that time you may be working full time again. Either way, they’ll work with you on a repayment plan.

It’s not a big deal. I’d rather owe the gubmint than watch my kids go hungry.

Now if you double dip to take a killer vacation, that’d be silly but **** it it’s your choice! Either way the consequences aren’t nearly as dire as the fools posting here believe.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If you need money right now to take care of your family, double dip!
> 
> When you get caught and you will, you'll need to pay the money back. By that time you may be working full time again. Either way, they'll work with you on a repayment plan.
> 
> ...


I know many many people that have done dipped when unemployment was much lower and never got caught...



CJfrom619 said:


> So let me get this straight. If you get caught then you have to pay back the money and possibly fined?? This sounds like your everyday loan to me? No?


The penalties are dictated by state law...in Michigan for example, it used to be 2x plus the prime rate


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Don't be that guy or gal in California who they decide to make an example out of.... It's not a short term loan until you get caught and sometimes it's not just a matter of paying back the money + penalties.

https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/EDD_Actively_Prosecutes_Fraud.htm
02/06/20 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction and Sentencing


*County:* Los Angeles
*Court Case Number:* VA146125
*Amount Due to the EDD:* $9,833
*Claimant:* Michael Figueroa
*Conviction:* The claimant pleaded nolo-contendere to felony violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
*Sentence:* The claimant was sentenced to serve one day in the Los Angeles County Jail, to serve three years of probation, and was ordered to pay full restitution, which he has paid.
*Summary:* The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.
01/13/20 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction


*County: *Placer
*Court Case Number:* 62-165091
*Amount Due to the EDD: *$11,163
*Subject: *Angela Washington
*Conviction:* The claimant pleaded no contest to felony violation of section 487(a) of the Penal Code.
*Sentence:* Sentence is scheduled on a future date.
*Summary of Incident: *The claimant was employed and failed to report her work and earnings while receiving Unemployment Insurance benefits.
11/18/19 Unemployment Insurance Fraud Conviction and Sentencing


*County: *Los Angeles
*Court Case Number:* BA479486
*Amount Due to the EDD: *$18,290
*Claimant: *Jose Luis Torres
*Conviction: *The claimant pleaded nolo contendere to violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
*Sentence: *The claimant was sentenced to five years of formal probation, 90 days of work to be performed for Cal Trans, and was ordered to pay restitution of $18,290.
*Summary of Incident: *The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If you need money right now to take care of your family, double dip!
> 
> When you get caught and you will, you'll need to pay the money back. By that time you may be working full time again. Either way, they'll work with you on a repayment plan.
> 
> ...


In this country stealing, scamming and fraud are illegal activities. And there has never, ever been one court, in US history, that says feeding your kids justifies such.

And never will be. Lock up &#128660; the scammers and fraudsters I say.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> You sir, are gentleman and a scholar. You post what I'm thinking but with much better delivery.
> 
> I would likely LOL at the frauds when they get caught and ask if they really thought they could outsmart the government and the IRS.
> 
> ...


My fellow driver, I taught (still do) at UChicago in Hyde Park where I also went to college. I focused mainly on the basics for MCAT preparation, like Electromagnetism, Kinematics, Fluids, etc. My personal interest is in string theory and M theory and how it relates to defining our world as a possible holographic informational construct. I am also interested in the "arrow of time". I also tutor students in the other science subjects.

I share your disposition in the aforementioned post. If someone can and does get away with it, then I'm ok with that. But, I just wished to point out the very real risks that I think increase as technology evolves. The case where the guy escaped being found out may have occurred years ago and may have been an outlier.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BTW I thought the double dipping was of a nature quite different!

Right @Direwolfismyspiritanimal ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There is a difference of them initially approving you and then deciding you don't qualify and you getting approved by providing false information and intentionally frauding the system. The first scenario will lead to you having to have to pay back the money but most likely no criminal charges will pursue. The second scenario I would hope they pursue with maximum penalties.



New2This said:


> In VA I got this
> 
> View attachment 457495
> 
> ...


Here in Colorado, you can report either gross or net earnings. I'm assuming it's based on how you applied and under what terms you were approved. If you submitted your gross earnings for approval then you need to submit your gross earnings for your weekly certification and vice versa if you used your network earnings to get approved, you need to submit your net earnings on your weekly certifications.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is almost impossible to catch... the cautionary take is likely made up, not to mention how overburdened the system is


Maybe overburdened now but eventually all of these applications are going to get processed. We are all approved right now because of how we answered the questions and such. these aren't official approvals. Once the applications get processed properly, they May very well find you were approved when you shouldn't have been shouldn't have been and they will come after you for the money they were only paid out to you. These instances will be taken more lightly than cases where you intentionally and fraudulently collected unemployment earnings but make no mistake these applications will be processed properly


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> In this country stealing, scamming and fraud are illegal activities.


No they are not.
What country are you in?

Congressmen and Senators lie, cheat and steal _every day._
The police are corrupt as hell: FBI railroaded a General creating evidence and committing perjury, because of his political affiliations; right here in Redding a big illegal pot grow was raided and the owner was arrested ... he is/was a Corporal in the Redding Police Department. I'll bet you money he never does a day in jail.

It doesn't matter what you do, it only matters who you are.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Maybe overburdened now but eventually all of these applications are going to get processed. We are all approved right now because of how we answered the questions and such. these aren't official approvals. Once the applications get processed properly, they May very well find you were approved when you shouldn't have been shouldn't have been and they will come after you for the money they were only paid out to you. These instances will be taken more lightly than cases where you intentionally and fraudulently collected unemployment earnings but make no mistake these applications will be processed properly


Tell me how often Uber for example reports your wages


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Tell me how often Uber for example reports your wages


How often do you do your taxes&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> How often do you do your taxes&#129335;&#127996;


Let people set themselves up. OP and others have given valid warnings. Now everyone wants to ask other rideshare drivers all kinds of questions to try and gauge the likelihood of their potential fraud getting caught or not. If you answer UI/PUA questions accurately and honestly, you have nothing to worry about...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> And then the guberment sent a weekly unemployment check as icing on the cake for 6 months.


You don't know for sure that he did that, although it could have happened.

All you know with certainty is that he told you he did.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> How often do you do your taxes&#129335;&#127996;


So the money you make with Uber could have been earned at any time in the year right?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Like somebody posted in another thread the other day: Don't mess with any of the govermental organizations with three letters, such as IRS, CIA, FBI, DHS etc. etc. You'll be caught, one way or another. Might take time, but usually it happens.


I believe it was me. I wrote don't mess with the IRS, FBI AND CIA.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll give you guys another reason to play it straight and do the right thing. When you do that, you don't have to keep looking over your shoulder, wondering if they're going to catch up with you.

Some of you may not care about that. If that's you, have a good time, but I won't feel sorry for you if you get caught.

But for most of us, we're better off not having to worry about it. I have enough stress in my life, without worrying that the IRS or a state agency is going to catch up with me for something I shouldn't have done.

And just one more reason... If you're one of the people who says that immigrants should only come to the U.S. legally, you might want to follow your own pronouncements about that, and do what the law says you're supposed to do.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> So the money you make with Uber could have been earned at any time in the year right?


Clearly you're not familiar with a 1099-K which lists your earnings by month... Smh. All the information to catch you is available. Keep trying to get reassurance from other rideshare drivers (who are obviously experts on unemployment and IRS issues) that you can't get caught. Lol!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Tell me how often Uber for example reports your wages


The better question is: Do you think EDD won't be requesting the income information from Uber, Lyft, etc?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

The wheels of justice are moving and the first two indictments were handed out today for defrauding the SBA

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-charged-rhode-island-stimulus-fraud


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So, opinions on the necessity of reporting the $1200 Fed stimulus and any EIDL payouts to unemployment. On the one hand the state would likely see those instances as "income". On the other hand it kinda defeats the purpose, for those who are truly unemployed and not driving.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> So, opinions on the necessity of reporting the $1200 Fed stimulus and any EIDL payouts to unemployment. On the one hand the state would likely see those instances as "income". On the other hand it kinda defeats the purpose, for those who are truly unemployed and not driving.


:frown: OMG... totally forgot about that. I'll send EDD a note from my home page letting them know i have it and the date it arrived. Thanks for the reminder. Perfect example of how one can make a mistake! Better to have them adjust now rather than later.

Edit to add... stimulus isn't earned income, but, who knows how they view it in their calculations? Either way, I sent them a note letting them know which certification week it arrived in.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> So, opinions on the necessity of reporting the $1200 Fed stimulus and any EIDL payouts to unemployment. On the one hand the state would likely see those instances as "income". On the other hand it kinda defeats the purpose, for those who are truly unemployed and not driving.


Stimulus check is not taxable income.

PPP loans that are forgiven are not taxable income.

It's not 100% clear whether EIDL grants are taxable income but more likely than not, they are.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No they are not.
> What country are you in?
> 
> Congressmen and Senators lie, cheat and steal _every day._
> ...


Education level?



UberBastid said:


> No they are not.
> What country are you in?
> 
> Congressmen and Senators lie, cheat and steal _every day._
> ...


Vote Republican!

TRUMP 2020

DEATH TO LIBERALS!
&#128526;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Stimulus check is not taxable income.
> 
> PPP loans that are forgiven are not taxable income.
> 
> It's not 100% clear whether EIDL grants are taxable income but more likely than not, they are.


Good points, but _taxable_ or not, the question of if the unemployment office wants you to report the income stands.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Good points, but _taxable_ or not, the question of if the unemployment office wants you to report the income stands.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> View attachment 457865


I just sent them a note letting them know the certification week my stimulus check arrived. Either way, I'm covered.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Reading all this... the best way is to be honest.

OP has a point. If your claiming your not making a cent and taking the whole UI and $600, while working and earning 1k a week on uber ..., it’ll catch up.

But the things is, we’ve been cheated thru being a driver for so long that you should only see this as a way to stay safe during this pandemic... no one is trying to help us, the gov is just trying to save their ass from total breakdown.

If your driving while taking edd, report the earnings after expenses to them weekly. The edd site has a video explaining how to do it.

it’s difficult to clear 300 a week in some areas driving rideshare, after gas, vehicle wear tear, buying cleaning supplies to make the car safe. You will still qualify for UI completely legally even if you drive. You will meet the guideline.

just be happy we have this option. I’m praying I actually can get these funds in my hands cause I have bills to pay.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Each state is different but in Texas you report "Net Profits" After expenses (mileage deduction is an expense)
(See page 12)

https://www.twc.texas.gov/files/jobseekers/calculate-report-earnings-twc.pdf


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Clearly you're not familiar with a 1099-K which lists your earnings by month... Smh. All the information to catch you is available. Keep trying to get reassurance from other rideshare drivers (who are obviously experts on unemployment and IRS issues) that you can't get caught. Lol!


True, but if all one gets is the Summary Report which is less than 20,000 and no 1009K. As they do not show monthly.

Are the Summary Reports sent to the IRS and or FTB ? No one has answered this question yet.
I could send the IRS a Freedom of Information Act request, asking for U/L Summary Report for Tax Period 2019. And see what they do. It could come back saying no such document exsists.

And I thought 1099's are for anything over $600.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is almost impossible to catch... the cautionary take is likely made up, not to mention how overburdened the system is





kc ub'ing! said:


> If you need money right now to take care of your family, double dip!
> 
> When you get caught and you will, you'll need to pay the money back. By that time you may be working full time again. Either way, they'll work with you on a repayment plan.
> 
> ...





Juggalo9er said:


> I know many many people that have done dipped when unemployment was much lower and never got caught...
> 
> 
> The penalties are dictated by state law...in Michigan for example, it used to be 2x plus the prime rate


You've seen it here first, folks!

These two highly educated and experienced professionals say it's okay to defraud your state and federal government! They know a guy that got away with it, so you will too!

:laugh:


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

unemployment insurance is a great benefit, please don't eff it up by abusing it

but if you are going to cheat make sure it is cash only and never put that cash in the bank.

everything else is traceable and you WILL get caught
every time somebody gets caught it makes it harder and harder for the honest to claim benefits when they need them
so...
don't be a *****


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> Way too long did not read. Worst case scenario is you just owe it back 12-16 months down the line. There is a tab in UI to OWE them (once you're notified that they found out about your trifling ass).


I think it depends on the amount, they arrested my uncles ex wife.

$600/week for 4 months is a hefty amount. You all are grown not gonna lecture you but they can take away your freedom for this.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> You've seen it here first, folks!
> 
> These two highly educated and experienced professionals say it's okay to defraud your state and federal government! They know a guy that got away with it, so you will too!
> 
> :laugh:


I can see my next arrest warrant served..... collected unemployment while working....


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Low earning after car expenses.

But don't report 40hrs a week

https://uberpeople.net/threads/red-...-for-all-must-read.396638/page-2#post-6197837


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I am writing this post to not judge anyone, but rather to voice some concern directed at those who plan to continue driving considerably without reporting earnings on their unemployment certifications. As I have been reading, I am reading about so many who view the unemployment (including the $600 supplement) as a huge windfall added to their driver's earnings. Many have stated that they will not report relatively high earnings which would nullify their unemployment payments. This could prove a dangerous mistake. I urge those to exercise some circumspection in this matter. I will relate what happened to a friend of mine who worked at a local pizza delivery chain here in Chicago.
> 
> My friend who I consider someone who often throws "caution into the wind", became unemployed about a year ago, and started filing for unemployment benefits. He was approved... and began certifying for biweekly payments, which were deposited into his bank account. Immediately, he started working for both Uber and Lyft and worked long hours while continuing to certify that he had zero earnings. Unfortunately, many months later (I think I recall him telling me it was over 7 months), he received a letter from IDES saying he engaged in fraud. He was not only told he must pay all the sums paid to him, but also a considerable penalty dollar amount. To add to the pain, the principal was hit with a high interest rate for the time he did not report earnings in an accurate manner. He was also informed he is disqualified from applying for unemployment for a period of many years (I don't recall the exact number, but I believe it was for 4 or 5 years). I have no idea how the state found out about the situation or his earnings. I surmise that there are definitive ways the government can track earnings, as all the IDES systems are linked and computerized. I don't support the idea that many on this forum and other sources (like YouTube), who say that there are just too many Uber drivers, so there is no way to check them all.
> 
> ...


When did your friend start driving for U/l?
Was a 1099 issued after he started driving ?
It is not against the law to drive for Uber and earn income and still receive the UI.
Earned income after expenses. 65,000 miles is a automatic 37,000$expense+ Toll+ few others. If he made 50,000 his earned income is around 7-10k=150-200$ per week income.
Different state , different rules.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

mbd said:


> It is not against the law to drive for Uber and earn income and still receive the UI.


You are correct because individuals who experience reduced hours/income can qualify for UI and have benefits reduced by hours they worked and income made.

However, the issue is whether it's permissible to earn income and not report it on UI certifications. The answer is obviously no. Then the question becomes whether your states unemployment department is likely to catch you and if they do whether it will simply be a demand for repayment with penalties or a pursuit of misdemeanor or felony criminal charges...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Many years ago I was audited by the IRS. It seems that I had miscalculated my returns 7 or 8 years prior. The agent in charge of sticking it to me requested that I provide my returns from this period to show what I claimed. Well, I was young, dumb and full of, well, dumb. When you are like 19, you don't think about saving financial records. I don't recall the mistake I made, but I did imagine it would have benefited me at the time. According to the IRS, I initially owed $35. With interest and fines, the new total was around $700.

There is no statute of limitations for the IRS. I paid for my "mistake" dearly. That is all.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> About 6 years ago my daughter worked for a few weeks for a local State Farm Insurance office. She was 18. Made like $620. Fast forward to 5 months ago. IRS sends her a letter telling her she owes them $20,000! Apparently the stupid State Farm Office filed her as a 1099 contractor for her work. And it appears they moved the decimal so instead of reporting $620 they reported she made $62,000. Yea, IRS doesn't care. So tax lawyer, re-filed, submit papers, yada yada. Will see. But these a-holes are really don't give a crap.


I got a letter from Franchise Tax Board (FTB) stating I owe them $10,000 in back taxes ($2000+$8000 late fees) from *17 years ago*. (I learned later that statute of limitations was 20 yrs).
I first thought it was a scam, but letter had a lot of personal info that was correct, so I follow through.
I tell them, NO, I don't owe anything. Must be a mistake. They say. OK, then prove it. So, I do!
Month later, $10,000 is missing from my bank account.
FTB just flat out stole it.

I call and say WTF. They tell me, they didn't get a chance to process my proof, so they just took the money.
I hire an attorney to get my money back.
6 months and $2500 in attorney fees later, the FTB gives me my $10,000 back.

No reason. No admission of an error. No apology. Like you said, they don't give a crap.
I wanted to sue the FTB for the $2500 I had to spend on an attorney, and my attorney is like, "LOL, good luck with that"


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> About 6 years ago my daughter worked for a few weeks for a local State Farm Insurance office. She was 18. Made like $620. Fast forward to 5 months ago. IRS sends her a letter telling her she owes them $20,000! Apparently the stupid State Farm Office filed her as a 1099 contractor for her work. And it appears they moved the decimal so instead of reporting $620 they reported she made $62,000. Yea, IRS doesn't care. So tax lawyer, re-filed, submit papers, yada yada. Will see. But these a-holes are really don't give a crap.


You will be fine. Send her paychecks and they will see the mistakes . Good luck


----------

